# Looking at clippers and shears



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

So I am looking at getting a set of clippers or shears to use on my goats and ewe. If I don't get some of my own to shear the goats pretty soon, I think that the ones my mother uses on my brothers' hair will be completely worn out before too much longer, and I'm not looking forward to once more using scissors to shear the sheep :/:. After scrolling through all the listings on eBay, and checking Craigslist I'm sort of lost since I don't have a real big budget, and don't really know what I'm looking for. What are the best ones I could reasonably find for under $120? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I got the Oster A5 Turbo 2-speed and it was less than $120. It is a pain to use really. Constant kool lube and cleaning out hair and such but I that was all I could afford at the time so that is what I am using. I got it on Amazon because i get free shipping with them.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I just bought an Oster A6 on Amazon. I haven't really tried them out yet, but they have a more ergonomic handle. I dropped my old A5s on the concrete pad in the barn the other night, and the casing broke in two. There didn't appear to be a fix, so we pitched them. I'm not a big fan of the A5s either cause of the heat, but they do the job.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have the A5's and I, too, have the problem with them heating up too much, too fast. Vicki has always mentioned Fisher's. I know they are pricy, but I don't know what model as there are many of them.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Lister star clippers!! The best . I bought mine several years ago refurbished off ebay. Not a thing wrong with them. 169.00


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

What kind of sheep are you shearing? You need different type clippers to do goats, than you do for most sheep (although hair sheep *might* be OK to do with goat clippers). 

I've got a set of Andis clippers, and I like them. They have an A5, type blade and are two speed. I believe they cost right about $115.00 or so. I have used them to clip goats, and to do a full body clip on my miniature horses, but only in a nightmare would I use them to shear sheep. 

I used to shear sheep, and for that I used an Oster Shearmaster, the type that has a 2-part blade, a cutter and a comb. You can adjust the cutter on the comb, depending on how many times you've had them sharpened, to set the lead on the comb. Shearing sheep with an Andis would be really, really hard. Shearing with the Oster was a piece of cake. However, those babies are expensive. And, I would not ever clip goats with the Oster. It's not the right tool for the job.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oops, I missed the part about the Ewe! I wouldn't use the A5s on a sheep unless you research if there is a special blade you can get. I ruined my first number ten blade shaving a poodle. I was told it was the right blade, but it did not seem to work well. (Maybe the blade could be sharpened, I don't know. Never got around to figuring it out.)


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

Okay, I knew it was probably a dumb idea to think of using the same shears/ clippers on my sheep and goats. As to what breed of sheep she is, I honestly don't know. I think she would be considered a "Florida Native" but that is a pretty loose term folks came up with down here to refer to a medium/ small sheep with little or no wool on its belly, face or legs. I'll keep my eyes open for a decent set of clippers, and in the mean time will continue as I have so far. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

There are some clippers you can get that do both shearing and clipping. You just have to buy different heads for them. The ones that Primier sells have one head that's for clipping and one that is for shearing. It might be cheaper for you to just buy clippers for the goats, and then bring your ewe to someone's farm when they are getting their sheep shorn. I have both Andis and Osters, they take the same blades, but the Andis is a much better clipper. The Osters I have are super lightweight and seem to be cheaply made.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Check out Premier I.......www.premier1supplies.com


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'm planning to just pay to have my sheep sheared. Right now I just have one Shetland wether. I'm told around her they do it pretty cheap.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

That is why I suggested the Lister Stars.... They have a sheep blade set - as well as alpaca combs... LOL :biggrin


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> I have the A5's and I, too, have the problem with them heating up too much, too fast. Vicki has always mentioned Fisher's. I know they are pricy, but I don't know what model as there are many of them.


Listers, not Fishers. Not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

KJFarm said:


> Check out Premier I.......www.premier1supplies.com


Do you use these, Janie? If so, how are they? How long 'til they overheat?


----------

